
How to Add the URL to a Show HN Post? - cac1
My title is relatively short, but when I add a  long URL the entire title too long.  I&#x27;m missing something pretty simple here.  What is it?<p>Show HN:  Help for students in academic trouble: (Show HN: Help for students in academic trouble: (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;epiphany-workflow&#x2F;id1490449900?mt=12)
======
Tomte
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submit](https://news.ycombinator.com/submit) has
a title field and a separate url field.

You don't put the URL into the title.

~~~
gus_massa
Also, leave the "text" field empty. If you want to add something, make a
comment after submitting.

